
Invest in Xero Shoes - joshrotenberg
https://invest.xeroshoes.com/en/projects/4285-Invest-in-Xero-Shoes
======
Etheryte
Without knowing anything about the company, the page doesn't look convincing
at all. At best, it reminds me of the days of self-made e-books.

